# Casio Speedy "homage"



## Nin (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi Chaps

I've been looking at this as a daily wear, as I can't afford the real thing yet. Any opinions, knowledge about them?

It's from the Casio Edifice range, and is the EF-503D-1AV (picture is from Casio's site)


----------



## Nin (Jul 16, 2004)

Well instead I found a nice used EF-503 on the evilbay, should be arriving sometime soon.

Looks good:


----------



## Rekhmire (Mar 23, 2013)

I have this Casio Edifice EQS 500 that bought second hand of the 'Bay. Bit more damage to the glass than I am happy with, but practical for daily use.

Lovely looking watch, but very tricky to get all the settings right. That said, I like most of the Edifice style and have one of the Red Bull branded versions too.


----------



## sleepy (Oct 28, 2012)

Nice watch, and easier on the wallet than the speedy


----------



## saxon46 (Mar 7, 2013)

I got a couple of casio's ....nice watches...


----------

